# My car makes weird noise



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

I habe 2000 altima,
my bottom of my care makes this noise. It sounds like my metal hitting metal.
I wish I have a car lifting thing to see under my car.
I think is the exhaust. Not sure.
also. i notice a lot of older nissan makes this unique noise all the time. Engine Knock!!!
when I see people pull of a car space with an old Nissan, like a early 90's sentra or altima.
They step on the gas pedal and let it go. It make makes this engine knock then it goes away!! WTF!!!


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

Probably a loose heat shield, or a worn exhaust hanger allowing the pipe to contact the chassis.


----------

